# Chuyên thi công máy lạnh LG các quận tại TPHCM uy tín, giá rẻ



## lanthchau (26/11/21)

*♦ Đơn vị chuyên về cung cấp và thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh LG tất cả các quận tại TPHCM giá rẻ và cạnh tranh cao nhất.*

*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu* là nhà thầu uy tín chuyên nhận *thi công máy lạnh LG* tại TPHCM giá bình dân, rẻ nhất cùng với tinh thần trách nhiệm cao. Hoàn thành nhanh theo tiến độ yêu cầu bởi đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật kinh nghiệm lâu năm, lành nghề và chịu khó.










Nếu bạn đang cần *lắp đặt máy lạnh LG* cho các địa điểm như : nhà riêng, căn hộ, nhà hàng, ngân hàng, shop, công ty, khách sạn, biệt thự, penthouse, bệnh viện, trường học, nhà sách, tòa nhà, xí nghiệp...tại tất cả các quận trên địa bàn TPHCM nhưng chưa biết chọn loại công suất nào phù hợp với không gian hoặc nên chọn sản phẩm của hãng nào tốt nhất hãy nhấc máy gọi đến HOTLINE *0911 260 247* Anh Luân sẽ tư vấn cụ thể nhất (Tư vấn nhiệt tình 24/7 kể cả ngày lễ ).



Hiện chúng tôi đang cung cấp tất cả sản phẩm điều hòa của LG như sau :

*1. Máy lạnh treo tường LG
2. Máy lạnh âm trần LG*

*3. Máy lạnh giấu trần LG*

*4. Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG*

*5. Máy lạnh multi LG*



⇒ Có thể tham khảo giá tất cả sản phẩm tại : *ĐÂY*



Hoặc có thể liên hệ ngay *Phòng kinh doanh : 08 2212 0566 - 0901 4321 83* khi cần được báo giá tốt nhất theo số lượng cụ thể vào từng thời điểm. Đảm bảo quý khách hàng sẽ có được những sản phẩm vừa ý mà giá lại vô cùng hợp lý.


*♦ Những lý do khiến khách hàng tin tưởng mua hàng tại Thanh Hải Châu :*

- Thanh Hải Châu đại lý ủy quyền của hãng LG nên giá thành bán ra sẽ cực kỳ ưu đãi và rẻ nhất tại thị trường miền Nam.

- Cam kết sản phẩm chúng tôi phân phối là hàng chính hãng - máy mới 100% với đầy đủ chứng từ chứng nhận nguồn gốc - xuất xứ và chất lượng (gọi tắt là CO-CQ).

- Thanh Hải Châu sẽ cung cấp hóa đơn giá trị gia tăng (VAT) của sản phẩm đúng theo model (mã) của từng sản phẩm.

- Khi nhận hàng, sản phẩm còn nguyên thùng, nguyên đai nguyên kiện, mới 100% có tên thương hiệu và in rõ model, serial của từng sản phẩm.

- Ngoài việc cung cấp sản phẩm chất lượng, chính hãng thì Thanh Hải Châu còn có đội ngũ thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp, nhanh chóng và kinh nghiệm lâu năm.

- Miễn phí giao hàng tận nơi tại TP.HCM.



*♦ Bên cạnh đó, Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu còn nhận đi đường ống đồng tại các quận thẩm mỹ và giá rẻ nhất*.










*→→ Tham khảo : **Công Trình Thi Công Ống Đồng Máy Lạnh Tại Quận 6 Trọn Gói*


*Nếu có nhu cầu cần tư vấn – báo giá – khảo sát – thi công ống đồng, lắp đặt máy lạnh LG hôm nay, vui lòng liên hệ chúng tôi theo thông tin :*

*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*


*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu - Đơn vị cung cấp & lắp đặt tại TPHCM uy tín*



HÃY ĐỂ CHÚNG TÔI ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ BẠN !



*Nguồn tin* : *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/chuyen-thi-cong-may-lanh-lg-cac-quan-tai-tphcm-uy-tin-gia-re*


----------

